# Illustrator CS4 keeps saying " No cuttable object with current setting" when sending job to Cutting master 2



## Hibbs (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello everyone! I am new to the site as well as new to T-shirt design! I just purchased a Graphtec ce5000-60, I have Adobe Illustrator CS4 as well as Corel draw X3. 

The problem I am having is I am currently designing a T-Shirt for my church who is having a youth activity, they have sent me their logo attached to an email as a jpeg. I have the image saved an opened the file in Illustrator. I have reversed the image as well as place the registration marks and was ready to cut/plot. However when I hit the cut/plot option a dialog box pops up and says "No cuttable object with current setting." 

I am desperately trying to figure out how to fix this problem before I go insane!

Thank you in advanced for any help you may be able to provide.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What are you trying to cut, a transfer?

Here is info from Chani http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t45799.html


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

You cannot cut a jpg...bitmap image in AI. You can only cut a vector image. Sounds like you need to either vector it or sent the image out someone who could do this for you


----------



## Hibbs (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah I am trying to cut vinyl to heat press onto the shirt if that's what you were asking. Lol it was a jpeg an i just opened it up in illustrator an then flipped the image an hit cut an the dialog box popped up. I am clueless on what to do to fix this.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Hibbs said:


> Yeah I am trying to cut vinyl to heat press onto the shirt if that's what you were asking. Lol it was a jpeg an i just opened it up in illustrator an then flipped the image an hit cut an the dialog box popped up. I am clueless on what to do to fix this.


Depending on the image, you can try to have illustrator trace it into a vector file or use an outside company like Raster to Vector Conversion Service from The Vector Doctor


----------



## Hibbs (Feb 6, 2012)

How do you make an image a vector image in Illustrator ? Thank you again for helping me I really appreciate it!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Hibbs said:


> How do you make an image a vector image in Illustrator ? Thank you again for helping me I really appreciate it!


Adobe Illustrator CS5 * Trace artwork


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you may be disappointed in the result as I have found I have to tweak the image after tracing...if possible I convert to black and white...makes the auto tracing function easier...but if you are still confused...try Vector Magic Precision Bitmap To Vector Conversion Online you can upload two images to vector free after registering...after the first two, it is about $7.95 a month for unlimited files...I do use it quite often


----------



## Hibbs (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks to all of you! I will give it all a try an come back with the results!


----------

